# Problem� Silicone won�t stick to Plexiglas



## exmortis (May 28, 2007)

*Problem… Silicone won’t stick to Plexiglas*

I’m building a 10gal vert and I’m using a piece of Plexiglas for the lower half, but the silicon peals right off the Plexiglas as soon as it dries I have even tried to sand the edges that the Plexiglas the silicone comes into contact with…no luck. The silicone sticks to the tank plastic fine just not the Plexiglas. Any help? 

Anyone know if its safe to use gorilla glue?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Silicone actually _doesnt_ stick to plexiglass. Or plastic.

Any silicone that is holding plastic together will eventually fail... I lesson that I learned the hard way =P

If you're putting together a plastic tank, you should use Weld-on


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Gorilla Glue is akin to great stuff except it doesn't expand nearly as much. I've used it before in a tank.

For what you're trying to do (a plastic-plastic joint), you're better off looking for something like weld-on which is a solvent based welding cement.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

You know that is what I thought, but when I was grabbing some plexiglass at HD the other day they were selling silicone above the section that said it was for acrylic. Didn't buy it, because I use Weld-On, but wonder what the difference is between that 100% silicone and Dap or GEI/II 100%silicone.
-Dave


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I've used 100% silicone to attach items to acrylic, and it's still there 6 years later. I have always wiped down the area with denatured alcohol first; some use sandpaper as well. I'd always test on an inconspicuous area.

Your mileage may vary, and there are different formulations of "plexiglas" (PLEXIGLAS is supposed to be a registered trademark indicating clear acrylic sheeting from a particular company, but many use it generically as any clear plastic sheet).


----------

